# Suggestions for a good fogger



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Can anyone recommend some good foggers to look into? I'm not looking for anything extremely fancy, just something that works well and preferably has a timer on it.
The one thing we have trouble with every year is my fogger I forget how many watts it is. But it takes so long to cool down in between uses and when it does work it creates more of a light mist then a fog.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I went with this fogger and it is a beast - http://www.progearwarehouse.com/Chauvet-F-1700?sc=2&category=531

I bought it last year from Progear Warehouse, they are in Dayton. I noticed you're from Ohio. If you are anywhere near Dayton I suggest stopping in. The staff there was awesome, they demoed tons of lights and let me try the fog machine before I bought it.

charlie


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Bought this one last year and was very happy with it.. timer is an extar purchas of $25 
http://www.samash.com/catalog/showi...=Department&GroupCode=&categorysubsearch=true


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

charlie said:


> I went with this fogger and it is a beast - http://www.progearwarehouse.com/Chauvet-F-1700?sc=2&category=531
> 
> I bought it last year from Progear Warehouse, they are in Dayton. I noticed you're from Ohio. If you are anywhere near Dayton I suggest stopping in. The staff there was awesome, they demoed tons of lights and let me try the fog machine before I bought it.
> 
> charlie


Thanks, I'm definitely going to check it out!

~Mehgan


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I own the 1700 too...it IS a beast. Great fogger for the price, but it odes NOT have a "continuous" output option on the controller. Just so you know.


----------

